# The great pop culture costume of 2009?



## spookyghost (Oct 13, 2009)

SNl **** in a box would be a funny idea to do


----------



## Ghostette (Oct 19, 2009)

I've been looking too. The only thing that's caught my eye and given me a chuckle is the Kate Gosselin wig (John & Kate Plus 8). Imagine having such bad hair that it becomes a costume! Ouch


----------



## moocheex55 (May 8, 2009)

Octomom or Balloon Boy...those are really easy and pretty topical.

I wanted to make a "money you could be saving w/ Geico" costume (a stack of money with 2 big eyes and that song playing) but couldn't figure out how to do it.

I also thought of doing "Hungry" from the Weight Watchers commercials. A big orange fuzzy guy with big eyes and some Chinese takeout and burger wrappers...

Those are my thoughts!

Good luck!


----------



## krypt_angel20 (Oct 18, 2009)

Have to say Micheal Jackson... I dont know HOW many costumes I have seen of him around latley but it is ALOT... So yeah I think I am gonna take a picture of all the ones I see this Halloween... Eveyone of em!


----------



## quiksilver (Oct 19, 2009)

Ghostette said:


> I've been looking too. The only thing that's caught my eye and given me a chuckle is the Kate Gosselin wig (John & Kate Plus 8). Imagine having such bad hair that it becomes a costume! Ouch


Haha yeah, that is pretty good. MJ should easily be the most popular up this alley.

My friend would like to do the Kanye/Taylor Swift thing now, but I'm not sure how to pull that off, er-... as a white boy. I simply am not doing anything to make myself "look" black. The best I can do is shave my head and wear some of those sunglasses that look like venetian blinds- but even then, I'm just a guy wearing shades.

Still haven't quite found that knock 'em down awesome costume for this year. Last year I was "Quailman", the year before I already did "**** In A Box"... Now? Hmm... Thanks for the input, keep it coming!


----------



## DannyDanger (Sep 17, 2009)

hahaha yeah I was gonna say Balloon Boy too. a lot of foil and maybe some cardboard, or a hoolahoop to make the shape? and a bratz boy doll hanging off the side of it. haha

Or get a prisoner costume and go as his crazy dad hahaha. 

zombie "Thriller" michael jackson costumes have always been pretty popular, I wonder though if its in bad taste now?


----------



## zombiemommy (Oct 3, 2009)

I was thinking about doing the Octo Mom thing a long wig and strapping 8 baby dolls to me in an unorderly fashion. LOL with an Angelina T-shirt of course.


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

I agree Michael Jackson, Swine Flu, Kate (+/- her 8) will be huge - but I also think Wonderland characters will be huge this year, judging from the couple thousand hits on my blog where I've posted various round ups of wonderland costumes (normally I have about 2 readers, so it's a noticable uptick 

TV-wise I think True Blood characters would be good, or Sons of Anarchy bikers.


----------



## silverbullet83 (May 19, 2008)

I have been growing out my beard and was thinking to go as Billy Mays. Anyone think it's too soon? 

The only problem is that I'm sure there will be other people who have the same idea. 










__________________
http://www.bobbysbest.com/Cheap-Adult-Halloween-Costumes-Coupons.html


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

I've heard people considering Bernie Madoff or a zombie MJ (I know it's kinda tasteless)


----------



## bones jones (Jul 22, 2009)

I think Billy Mays is a good one. I was trying to get some people to go as him and Vince the Sham Wow guy. The costume is so good you'll be saying Wow everytime.


----------



## silverbullet83 (May 19, 2008)

Oh yeah vince is a great one. I can't believe I didn't think of that. If you've never seen it, check out the slap chop rap remix on youtube... I don't remember the exact name


----------



## quiksilver (Oct 19, 2009)

I think I'll be coping your Billy Mays idea CoorsFan! I don't think it's one of those "too soon" moments because it's not totally tasteless. It's the kind of costume you would wear whether he was alive or dead, because he was that badass. "Too soon" is Zombie MJ this year, and Steve Irwin holding a stingray a few years back... just playing off the death.

I got a guy going as Vince Offer the ShamWow dude, and I'm trying to get someone to wear a snuggie- we'll be the trifecta of informercials.


----------



## AquaMoon (Oct 22, 2009)

Lady Gaga!


----------

